# Froch v Groves



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok seeing as sky are in the build up week to the fight on Saturday I was wondering what people's opinions are on it ? Froch to win again for me, KO 7th round

Team froch or groves ?

Also I'm going to wembley on Saturday for the fight (can't wait) where would you recommend for a drink before and after ? Enjoyed covent garden before but it costs a bomb.


----------



## Mike_Hunt (Sep 2, 2012)

Check out Kilburn pal. Has some good taverns.

I am going also, hope Groves wins on points like he would have during the first flight.


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Team froch. Carl owned him in the sky show "gloves are off"

Froch deffo got into his head.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Froch gonna come back better prepared this time, cant see groves having much more to offer then he did last time around

Would rather see groves win this one but cant see it


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hopefully it goes 8-10 brutal rounds toe to toe and see who is the tougher man ! I'm having £100 on froch 5-8 rounds I think it's 9/2


----------



## jakob (Sep 1, 2012)

Hoping Froch wins. Seriously can't stand Groves. The "gloves are off" show was hilarious.


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Having watched the fight again weekend Groves out boxed him, Carl looked as Hatton did in his final fight, i think this time it will be different, i think Froch needs to do better in opening rounds, i recon Froch round 8 or 9


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I like carl froch's earring


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Froch all day for me


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

Froch to do it again,quicker this time though..


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Team froch here, was behind groves in the first fight but he's done my head in during the build up to this one. Plus after re watching the first fight about 3 times, I genuinely think groves was done at the time of the controversial stoppage.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I wish my fooking tickets would hurry up and arrive starting to worry Ive been had....


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I want Groves to knock his head off


----------



## 123456qwerty (May 20, 2012)

Any ideas of the actual fight time?


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

123456qwerty said:


> Any ideas of the actual fight time?


Just after ten I'm sure..


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> I wish my fooking tickets would hurry up and arrive starting to worry Ive been had....


what would u sell it for once u get it out of interest? lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> what would u sell it for once u get it out of interest? lol


haha I paid £180 each for three tickets in row 456787 LOL


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> haha I paid £180 each for three tickets in row 456787 LOL


haha there's 2 on ebay im tempted by, on £300 with 2 days to go though lol


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Can't wait, the pair genuinely hate each other. Froch to win.

30's crew reprazent.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Groves on points....Froch is **** against people boxing on the back foot...Groves will hit and run all night


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm sticking a ton on a Froch victory.


----------



## mp89 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hope Froch smashes him from pillar to post. Can't stand Groves, he's an embarrasment, and seeing Froch handle him the way he did on 'Gloves are off' was brilliant.

Groves already knows he's lost the fight. Why on earth would you sign to a new promoter two weeks before the biggest fight of your life? If he wins on Saturday he could command a contract from any promoter, demand any amount of money and fight any fight he wanted. He signed to Sauerland because he knows he can't win.

Groves got lucky in the first fight. Lucky because another 30 seconds in that ring and he would have been knocked spark out which would have meant no mandatory status and no rematch.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Really want Froch to win.

Just concerned at how slow he has become!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Groves has speed, technique and youth on hos side.

Froch has durability, stamina and an iron chin on his side.

As long as Groves fights to a gameplan then he should win. I expect Froch to try to swarm him (like he did Bute) in the first 3 rounds. Groves should get on his bike and use the jab.

Interesting match up.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Anyone having a bet? Groves on points at 10/3 is tempting


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

Used to really like Froch but the way he handled the previous fight really p1ssed me off...

COME ON GROVES!!!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Trouble is froch underestimated the underdog, and the fans turned in grove's favour.

Very similar to when Rocky fought in Russia.


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

This will be like froch vs BUTE this time around. Can't wait to see it personally and groves **** talking does my nut in


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Any links to the froch / groves gloves off, or whatever they called it, im not a fan of watching the build up as they all act like cnuts on the run up, hearing groves getting a lot of bad press though so wanting a watch


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> I wish my fooking tickets would hurry up and arrive starting to worry Ive been had....


Viagogo by any chance? Im in the same boat ordered 3 fpr 600 pound apperanykey there supposed to be collected today by ups and couriered to me but we will see


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

QPRsteve13 said:


> This will be like froch vs BUTE this time around. Can't wait to see it personally and groves **** talking does my nut in


Groves talks sense not shiit


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

I hope Groves destroys him. Froch is such an arrogant pr1ck!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

jadakiss2009 said:


> Viagogo by any chance? Im in the same boat ordered 3 fpr 600 pound apperanykey there supposed to be collected today by ups and couriered to me but we will see


Seatwave mate, and no mine still aren't here. I'm going to London tomorrow night (or supposed to be) its a ****ing load of ****. They say they were posted 16th of this month and we have a tracking number, they've just never actually put them in the post. Kepp chasing them and nothing....


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Seatwave mate, and no mine still aren't here. I'm going to London tomorrow night (or supposed to be) its a ****ing load of ****. They say they were posted 16th of this month and we have a tracking number, they've just never actually put them in the post. Kepp chasing them and nothing....


Fuaaarrrrrk!!! Where you travelling from?? Worst comes to worst your going to have to watch it in a pub well im still waiting on an email to say u.p.s have picked em up yhey got untill 2 for this.. although im not travelling to london as its only a tu e ride away ive read quite a few of stories like this!!!!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

jadakiss2009 said:


> Fuaaarrrrrk!!! Where you travelling from?? Worst comes to worst your going to have to watch it in a pub well im still waiting on an email to say u.p.s have picked em up yhey got untill 2 for this.. although im not travelling to london as its only a tu e ride away ive read quite a few of stories like this!!!!


Im coming from the Midlands. I'm more concerned by the 600 quid than actually missing it as like you say I can do the TV thing, after seeing watch dog the other day I shouldnt be suprised


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Im coming from the Midlands. I'm more concerned by the 600 quid than actually missing it as like you say I can do the TV thing, after seeing watch dog the other day I shouldnt be suprised


You should be covered under section 75 and entitled to your money back if the you don't actually get them


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

LOL no wonder they have so many left as they don't actually post them http://www.seatwave.com/carl-froch-vs-george-groves-tickets/season?icid=hero|3|NoOffer|51415|


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

I think im going to end up with no tickets the way that this is paning out my friend used a credit card to pay so he will just set his bank onto them when it comes to refund time.. have a look at some reviews for these ticket sites its shocking


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

Groves on points for me!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

jadakiss2009 said:


> I think im going to end up with no tickets the way that this is paning out my friend used a credit card to pay so he will just set his bank onto them when it comes to refund time.. have a look at some reviews for these ticket sites its shocking


They literally don't give a shiit and what makes it even worse is the ridiculous booking fee they charge you with for using their service


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

being from notts and knowing that froch is a complete and utter bellend in real life i hope he gets smashed to pieces!


----------



## ScouseDrago (May 19, 2014)

Can't wait for this. I am going, got decent seats around halfway up the lower tier so should be a good view.

TEAM GROVES all the way. Cannot stand Froch. Never been impressed by him and I don't really rate who he has beat.

Plus on the gloves are off, Froch handled it really well....right until that very last couple of seconds. By pulling Groves like he did he let Groves get to him. Had to show him hes the Alpha male. Groves was just holding it firm waiting for the reaction.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I couldn't be anymore Team Groves if I tried, hate Froch, hate the way he handles himself and he got massively lucky in the fight, the score cards were a joke as well.

Hope Groves knocks him out then he cant be screwed over again.


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Groves talks sense not shiit


To a point I can see that, but majority of what he says is **** in my opinion. Who has groves been in with to talk like he's the worlds greatest?

Love him or hate him, froch deserves respect. Groves shows none


----------



## ScouseDrago (May 19, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> I couldn't be anymore Team Groves if I tried, hate Froch, hate the way he handles himself and he got massively lucky in the fight, the score cards were a joke as well.
> 
> Hope Groves knocks him out then he cant be screwed over again.


I can't believe more was not made of the scorecards. How any judge could have Groves only 1 round up at the time of the stoppage is a joke. You could argue maybe 1 or 2(being v. generous) rounds to Froch but Groves won pretty much every round in my eyes.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I want Geogey to win but think froch will get it


----------



## Randy Watson (Sep 10, 2010)

Changing of the guard I think Saturday night, iv followed Froch for years but I think the last couple of fights have been wars that have taken their toll.

Groves to try KO him early if not he'll stay away and box his way to a points win


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Del Boy 01 said:


> They literally don't give a shiit and what makes it even worse is the ridiculous booking fee they charge you with for using their service


Lil update apparently they've sent my tickets and gave me a tracking number ive tryed tracking but nothings showing up yet any idea on how long a parcel takes to register on system via ups?? The face value of the tickets which they have apperently sold me os 84 pound I paid 200 each shocking realy the bump up the tickets they tryed to sell me at first them said they were sold were face value of 44 pound!!!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

I have 2 tickets and a hotel for the fight, lower tier right near the front (face value 80 or 90 quid, will check when i get home) - any offers inbox me.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Presuming my tickets actually arrive does anyone know roughly when the Froch/Groves fight actually starts as I heard they brought it forward with the increased ticket sales in a bid to make it easier to leave the stadium or some sh!t


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

ScouseDrago said:


> I can't believe more was not made of the scorecards. How any judge could have Groves only 1 round up at the time of the stoppage is a joke. You could argue maybe 1 or 2(being v. generous) rounds to Froch but Groves won pretty much every round in my eyes.


Couldn't agree more mate, it was like they were watching a different fight!!! So frustrating as a spectator coz you just want the fight scored fairly and those scorecards were a disgrace.

Groves was the aggressor, hit Froch with more and better shots, took the middle of the ring and floored him for a 10-8 round! Laughable how they scored it.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

I like Froch, But after carful research I'm saying Groves is 100% gonna take the win!


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Presuming my tickets actually arrive does anyone know roughly when the Froch/Groves fight actually starts as I heard they brought it forward with the increased ticket sales in a bid to make it easier to leave the stadium or some sh!t


The event starts at about 6 with a joshua fighting first so hroves n froch wilk be about 8-9 I think


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

jadakiss2009 said:


> The event starts at about 6 with a joshua fighting first so hroves n froch wilk be about 8-9 I think


Cheers mate, as early as that I figured it would be on about 10/11:-/


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

jadakiss2009 said:


> The event starts at about 6 with a joshua fighting first so hroves n froch wilk be about 8-9 I think





SwAn1 said:


> Cheers mate, as early as that I figured it would be on about 10/11:-/


Im sure that the first fight is at 6 mate 99.9%


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

On sky they have said the ring walk for the main event is 2145!!


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

how many fights o undercard then 5?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Yea sky have said the fight will start just after 10pm


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Just stuck £2 on froch to win in 4th


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

waste of 2 quid lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

anyone know a good site that will stream this for free?


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> anyone know a good site that will stream this for free?


There will plenty of links on wiziwig come saturday evening.


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Lil upfate on my tickets lol this is getting beyter and better the bull****... anyone heard of a royal mail service that guarentees delivery before 9 on a saturday


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Aliking10 said:


> There will plenty of links on wiziwig come saturday evening.


 :beer:


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

jadakiss2009 said:


> Lil upfate on my tickets lol this is getting beyter and better the bull****... anyone heard of a royal mail service that guarentees delivery before 9 on a saturday


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

jadakiss2009 said:


> Lil update apparently they've sent my tickets and gave me a tracking number ive tryed tracking but nothings showing up yet any idea on how long a parcel takes to register on system via ups?? The face value of the tickets which they have apperently sold me os 84 pound I paid 200 each shocking realy the bump up the tickets they tryed to sell me at first them said they were sold were face value of 44 pound!!!


It might be 24 hours, its like that with royal mail


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Del Boy 01 said:


> It might be 24 hours, its like that with royal mail


All sounds a bit fishy to me!!


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

jadakiss2009 said:


>


Royal Mail Saturday pre 9am delivery does exist.

My mates have already had there tickets sent out, so surely whoever you bought off on viagogo should have too.


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Aliking10 said:


> Royal Mail Saturday pre 9am delivery does exist.
> 
> My mates have already had there tickets sent out, so surely whoever you bought off on viagogo should have too.


Im not sure what to believe of this fraudulent buissness id advise anybody to steer well clear


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

jadakiss2009 said:


> All sounds a bit fishy to me!!


It sure does. I reckon the reseller wants to go himself that's why he/she have left delivery till its too late. Or it could be that the reseller is a useless, lazy pr**k whose taking forever to post.


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Del Boy 01 said:


> It sure does. I reckon the reseller wants to go himself that's why he/she have left delivery till its too late. Or it could be that the reseller is a useless, lazy pr**k whose taking forever to post.


 well sat morning at 9 if tgey aint here its game over


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

On the plus side I can buy some more protein with the refunded money


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

jadakiss2009 said:


> Im not sure what to believe of this fraudulent buissness id advise anybody to steer well clear


Viagogo is fine usually. I've bought and sold on it plenty of times.


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Aliking10 said:


> Viagogo is fine usually. I've bought and sold on it plenty of times.


All the reviews ive read since ive been have trouble are bad about this site but hey!


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

jadakiss2009 said:


> All the reviews ive read since ive been have trouble are bad about this site but hey!


Like I've said I've never had a issue.

There will always be more bad reviews than good because people who have a bad experience will be more likely to want to have their view heard.

In your case it is all a little odd, as I know for a fact that tickets have been sent out already.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

jadakiss2009 said:


>


That's fcuking disgusting and frankly a joke, mine have just arrived I hope yours do too!


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> That's fcuking disgusting and frankly a joke, mine have just arrived I hope yours do too!


Ahhh mayyyynn have fun without me lol


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

jadakiss2009 said:


> On the plus side I can buy some more protein with the refunded money


If the worst does happen watch it at home in HD with a few beers and a dominoes. Think of all the money you'll be saving


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

jadakiss2009 said:


> Ahhh mayyyynn have fun without me lol


I've got wait 24 hours though to collect them from the sorting office as it takes RM 24 hours to walk 5 minutes from my house to the sorting office and put it on a shelf lol


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Del Boy 01 said:


> If the worst does happen watch it at home in HD with a few beers and a dominoes. Think of all the money you'll be saving


Yup exactley what I was thinking exept without the beers as I hate the ****e lol but yeah cant go wrong in saving some cash realy


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> I've got wait 24 hours though to collect them from the sorting office as it takes RM 24 hours to walk 5 minutes from my house to the sorting office and put it on a shelf lol


   im happy for ya mate have a good time


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Del Boy 01 said:


> If the worst does happen watch it at home in HD with a few beers and a dominoes. Think of all the money you'll be saving


how will he save money if he gets a Dominoes


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

barsnack said:


> how will he save money if he gets a Dominoes


Its £9.99 for any size pizza this weekend add that to the box office fee then subtract that from the price of the tickets you will see a substantial saving


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Its £9.99 for any size pizza this weekend add that to the box office fee then subtract that from the price of the tickets you will see a substantial saving


**** sake, the one weekend im away where I cant get one...****ing bastards...them and Nando's..both will bankrupt me


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Boys update update


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

im basically there brahs tracked it and theyve been posted in holborn!!!!


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

jadakiss2009 said:


> im basically there brahs tracked it and theyve been posted in holborn!!!!


Good news mate! I'm jealous of anyone going but I'm stuck in revising for exams so will have to make do with watching it on the TV and smashing down a cheat meal.


----------



## ScouseDrago (May 19, 2014)

Great news @jadakiss2009. Anyone watch the presser and face off etc?


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

ScouseDrago said:


> Great news @jadakiss2009. Anyone watch the presser and face off etc?


Has it been on already if so ill catch it on youtube when home... I dont want to get to exited till these tickets are in my hand...


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Froch within 6 for me


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

jadakiss2009 said:


> Has it been on already if so ill catch it on youtube when home... I dont want to get to exited till these tickets are in my hand...


Quite boring to be fair, both calm and relaxed


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Froch because I cant stand Groves, and Im also from Nottingham born and bred.


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

There is a good undercard as well, might well be a shock in the Legg vs Joshua fight. Got my tickets this morning and cant wait.


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Mmm tryed tracking ma tickets its saying no information available!! Does this mean there not there?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

jadakiss2009 said:


> Mmm tryed tracking ma tickets its saying no information available!! Does this mean there not there?


Royal Mail takes 24 hours to register pal


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ahh I rang the number it was automated and they said it will be here tom before 1 so ill let u guys know how it goes


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

jadakiss2009 said:


> Ahh I rang the number it was automated and they said it will be here tom before 1 so ill let u guys know how it goes


Get down to the weigh in if you can, that'll be some atmosphere


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Im there boyssss


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

jadakiss2009 said:


>


They're deffo fakes :lol:


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Del Boy 01 said:


> They're deffo fakes :lol:


Looool holograms changing like a transformer mate lol im elated after all this threating and worry lol


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Wish i brought tickets now ..


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

jadakiss2009 said:


> Looool holograms changing like a transformer mate lol im elated after all this threating and worry lol


Haha it'll be worth it, enjoy!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

jadakiss2009 said:


>


Nice one mate, it turns out my parcel from Royal Mail turned out to be some bollox the missus ordered on ebay


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Nice one mate, it turns out my parcel from Royal Mail turned out to be some bollox the missus ordered on ebay


So you've still got no tickets? mg:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Del Boy 01 said:


> So you've still got no tickets? mg:


Nope.....


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Nope.....


Fvcking awful, I wish nothing but aids on these useless people who can't even post a letter in time


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Fvcking awful, I wish nothing but aids on these useless people who can't even post a letter in time


I don't think its that mate. They sold a fcuk load of tickets they never even had i reckon


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> I don't think its that mate. They sold a fcuk load of tickets they never even had i reckon


What they could of done is put them on seatwave knowing they'd sell then put them on ebay to get a better price. It's awful when you think about all them people whose booked transport and hotels


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Del Boy 01 said:


> What they could of done is put them on seatwave knowing they'd sell then put them on ebay to get a better price. It's awful when you think about all them people whose booked transport and hotels


Well when the missus chased them the other day they said our tickets were 'lost' and had to re allocate us tickets but asurred us they were in the same seating area, all sounds a fcuking joke tbh.


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Well when the missus chased them the other day they said our tickets were 'lost' and had to re allocate us tickets but asurred us they were in the same seating area, all sounds a fcuking joke tbh.


Ahhhh mayyyn sry to hear this wat a joke!!!!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Well when the missus chased them the other day they said our tickets were 'lost' and had to re allocate us tickets but asurred us they were in the same seating area, all sounds a fcuking joke tbh.


Cnuts like this snapping up all the tickets meaning we couldn't get any! Farce, shouldn't be able to buy them just to re-sell them, gutted for you mate.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2014)

Should be a good fight, shame sky tv prices have gone up.

Got a mate who pays over £50 per month and on top of this the pay per view has also gone up.

Robbing [email protected]

Let's hope, we don't have the shambles of the fight I just witnessed, oil and pudz :thumbdown:


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Weigh in time!!!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> Cnuts like this snapping up all the tickets meaning we couldn't get any! Farce, shouldn't be able to buy them just to re-sell them, gutted for you mate.


Well I don't know whether to laugh or cry. Good news - Tickets have arrived. Bad News - They have a face value of 40 quid each and we paid 200 pounds each. We may as well be sat in the fcuking car park


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Well I don't know whether to laugh or cry. Good news - Tickets have arrived. Bad News - They have a face value of 40 quid each and we paid 200 pounds each. We may as well be sat in the fcuking car park


**** take!


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Well I don't know whether to laugh or cry. Good news - Tickets have arrived. Bad News - They have a face value of 40 quid each and we paid 200 pounds each. We may as well be sat in the fcuking car park


Mine same but the view aint to bad I spose the atmosphere is going to do the job these are mine


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

QPRsteve13 said:


> Froch within 6 for me


I fancy Carl within 3. Carl is a good friend of mine and he does come across as arrogant but in person the opposite. I work at a children's home and the amount of times he has turned up on birthdays with gifts and taken time with the kids who follow him I cannot count,very down to earth guy. I honestly think the best Carl Froch will be on show tomorrow and a totally different fight to the last one. Let the best man win!


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

SwAn1 said:


> Well I don't know whether to laugh or cry. Good news - Tickets have arrived. Bad News - They have a face value of 40 quid each and we paid 200 pounds each. We may as well be sat in the fcuking car park


Pleased you got them mate, had mine a couple of weeks but 2 of the lads didn't get theirs till this morning and one hasn't got one at all, bought it of Ebay and it hasn't arrived. Seller was supposedly trust worthy. He's hoping to get one off a tout but **** knows what he'll have to pay for it.

We're in London now, genuine question. Does anyone in this city ever crack a smile?


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Pleased you got them mate, had mine a couple of weeks but 2 of the lads didn't get theirs till this morning and one hasn't got one at all, bought it of Ebay and it hasn't arrived. Seller was supposedly trust worthy. He's hoping to get one off a tout but **** knows what he'll have to pay for it.
> 
> We're in London now, genuine question. Does anyone in this city ever crack a smile?


Boyyyyyy depends were you are wembleys a right **** hole becarfull if youve never been around london before it aint what you think..... but in most cases its generely not to bad jave fun and mind your buissness


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Pleased you got them mate, had mine a couple of weeks but 2 of the lads didn't get theirs till this morning and one hasn't got one at all, bought it of Ebay and it hasn't arrived. Seller was supposedly trust worthy. He's hoping to get one off a tout but **** knows what he'll have to pay for it.
> 
> We're in London now, genuine question. Does anyone in this city ever crack a smile?


I aint a cockney geezer either so fcuk knows mate


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

jadakiss2009 said:


> Mine same but the view aint to bad I spose the atmosphere is going to do the job these are mine


Im in block 506 row 28 where the fcuk is that lol.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

jadakiss2009 said:


> Boyyyyyy depends were you are wembleys a right **** hole becarfull if youve never been around london before it aint what you think..... but in most cases its generely not to bad jave fun and mind your buissness


Also as you're from London, do I need to be tooled up to walk from wembley stadium to the train station; I hate getting mugged at knife point its such a ballach?


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Also as you're from London, do I need to be tooled up to walk from wembley stadium to the train station; I hate getting mugged at knife point its such a ballach?


Na you should be cool mate it will be very very very busy from tube station.. its a two min walk just look out for pick pockets and stuff as I think ot will be chaos


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

jadakiss2009 said:


> Na you should be cool mate it will be very very very busy from tube station.. its a two min walk just look out for pick pockets and stuff as I think ot will be chaos


Ok cool, I'm a country boy and last time I went to a city I walked home from a club on E's after all the locals said it wasnt a good idea and got mugged at knife point by one of those pesky muslims (jk before the pc brigade get me)


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Ok cool, I'm a country boy and last time I went to a city I walked home from a club on E's after all the locals said it wasnt a good idea and got mugged at knife point by one of those pesky muslims (jk before the pc brigade get me)


As I say just be carfull.... first sigjn of any negativity towards me im putting guys down.. not being a hard man or nothing just learnt from experience that its the best thing to to... kill or be killed n all that


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

jadakiss2009 said:


> As I say just be carfull.... first sigjn of any negativity towards me im putting guys down.. not being a hard man or nothing just learnt from experience that its the best thing to to... kill or be killed n all that


I fight like Audley Harrison so no chance of that mate, the missus is quite handy though


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Im in block 506 row 28 where the fcuk is that lol.


I think this is your view.... dont worry tglh







ey should have big screens up to loooool na all jokes aside that atmosphere will be electric


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Reps you funny fcuker


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Reps you funny fcuker


don't forget ya binoculars!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Does anyone know if its the same rules as football only drinks at half time etc. I'm not an alky honest i just dont wanna be stuck in the stadium from 6 onwards with no drink lol


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Does anyone know if its the same rules as football only drinks at half time etc. I'm not an alky honest i just dont wanna be stuck in the stadium from 6 onwards with no drink lol


Well if you class the fight ending st round 6.by froch being half time I'll get you a drink as that's my bet


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

micky12 said:


> Well if you class the fight ending st round 6.by froch being half time I'll get you a drink as that's my bet


froch rounds 7-9 is my bet


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> froch rounds 7-9 is my bet


I'd really like to sat best of luck hope it comes in nd all that , but I'd be talking utter s h I t e mate haha

But 1 thing I agree mate it's froch fight this time 

Should be a unbelievable atmosphere there , lucky man going , got a few mates going also which are jammy gits , it's going to be s pub for me and drink water lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

micky12 said:


> I'd really like to sat best of luck hope it comes in nd all that , but I'd be talking utter s h I t e mate haha
> 
> But 1 thing I agree mate it's froch fight this time
> 
> Should be a unbelievable atmosphere there , lucky man going , got a few mates going also which are jammy gits , it's going to be s pub for me and drink water lol


cheers mate, im c.unted already and need to be up in 6 hours lmao


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> cheers mate, im c.unted already and need to be up in 6 hours lmao


Haha unlucky , I'm sure you get some head down with the 10s of thousands of mental fans drinking haha

Get your head down mate for round 2 tomorrow . I would be Im like a barn owl here drank a stooopid pre- work out drink which Iv now found out was 90% caffeine grrrrrrrrrrr lol bedt part is I don't even touch coffee .


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

micky12 said:


> Haha unlucky , I'm sure you get some head down with the 10s of thousands of mental fans drinking haha
> 
> Get your head down mate for round 2 tomorrow . I would be Im like a barn owl here drank a stooopid pre- work out drink which Iv now found out was 90% caffeine grrrrrrrrrrr lol bedt part is I don't even touch coffee .


Yeah i had a silly pre workout drink too, it was cocaine and vodka


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah i had a silly pre workout drink too, it was cocaine and vodka


Haha I wouldn't mind but mine was lol now you're just rubbing the cvnt in lol , I'm laying here besides my mrs thinking should I wake here up for some Lol , but I know my life would not be worth living if I woke her up now for a few secs lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

micky do you wanna buy groves froch tickets 40 pound face value for 400 quid lmao i jest


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> micky do you wanna buy groves froch tickets 40 pound face value for 400 quid lmao i jest


Hahaha funny man lol , but thanks for the cracking offer though mate


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Froch 3/1 to win and Groves 5/1 to win with new accounts on betfair. Froch 3/1 for new customers on totepool. Anyone know anymore good offers?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Can't believe people are backing carl. Did they not watch the first fight?

George will have learnt a lot from the first fight. Carl has an iron chin so standing and trading with him was madness and was the undoing of GGG in the first fight.

All Carl learn't was that he CAN be beat.

George by points or late stoppage.

Changing of the guard. :beer:


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Froch 3/1 to win and Groves 5/1 to win with new accounts on betfair. Froch 3/1 for new customers on totepool. Anyone know anymore good offers?


http://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/carl-froch-v-george-groves/winner is what you want to look at buddy.


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Just stuck some bets on for tonight.

Backed Froch, hoping for a knockout in the 7th.

Felix Sturm is fighting in Germany as well so he should be a banker :thumb:


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Riddar said:


> http://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/carl-froch-v-george-groves/winner is what you want to look at buddy.


Yeah I've been using this like, I was looking for new account offer like the betfair one. I'm probably going to go for groves on points at 7/2


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Stuck 50 quid on Groves at 11/8


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Just stuck £25 on Groves on points. Signed up to Betway via topcashback so I get £25 cash for signing up and a £25 matched bet


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Just stuck £25 on Groves on points. Signed up to Betway via topcashback so I get £25 cash for signing up and a £25 matched bet


How does this work?


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Team Froch all the way! got £20 on four fights to come in an Froch winning his by ko only get about £120 back but still worth a dabble.


----------



## Shooter (Feb 3, 2012)

Team Froch by stoppage. Should be a belter!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Aliking10 said:


> How does this work?


1. Sign up for topcashback

2. Login in and click on the betway sportbook site link (loads of other bookies do similar offers)

3. Sign up for betway and they'll tell you about the matched bet

4. Deposit and bet at least £25 to take advantage of the cashback.

5. Once your bet is settled you'll receive £25 which you must spend you can't withdraw it

If you're gonna do it PM and I'll give you my referral code


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

I stuck a tenner on George Grove's tattoo's not making me snort a cup of tea out of my nose.


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Yeah I've been using this like, I was looking for new account offer like the betfair one. I'm probably going to go for groves on points at 7/2


Paddypower offering 5/1 on Groves if you're a new customer. £10 max bet. That's my bet of the night


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Del Boy 01 said:


> 1. Sign up for topcashback
> 
> 2. Login in and click on the betway sportbook site link (loads of other bookies do similar offers)
> 
> ...


Haha, I could work that out but was wondering if they sent the cashback straight away.

According to my thing I can sign up, deposit £25 and get £26 in cash back - makes no sense.

Plus could stick £25 on Groves and £25 on Froch and therefore win win win.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Riddar said:


> Paddypower offering 5/1 on Groves if you're a new customer. £10 max bet. That's my bet of the night


Oh FFS, can't be ar5ed now

If any of youse are clever then? Go with Groves at 5/1 with PP or Betfair and go with Froch at 3/1 with Betfair or Totepool and hope they're isn't a draw.

Thank me later :thumbup1:


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Aliking10 said:


> Haha, I could work that out but was wondering if they sent the cashback straight away.
> 
> According to my thing I can sign up, deposit £25 and get £26 in cash back - makes no sense.
> 
> Plus could stick £25 on Groves and £25 on Froch and therefore win win win.


It usually takes a couple of weeks, I usually do a few and forget about them and when I'm skint withdraw the money

It's worth a go mate you've got nothing to lose http://www.topcashback.co.uk/ref/Member214942355323 click this link if you're gonna make an account


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hope Froch knocks Groves out cold


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Oh FFS, can't be ar5ed now
> 
> If any of youse are clever then? Go with Groves at 5/1 with PP or Betfair and go with Froch at 3/1 with Betfair or Totepool and hope they're isn't a draw.
> 
> Thank me later :thumbup1:


Awesome. I have Groves on PP £10 at 5/1 and Froch on TP £10 3/1. Also get a free £10 bet on TP. I think I'll have a profit tonight either way, thanks mate.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Hope Froch knocks Groves out cold


I hope he knocks him out warm


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Del Boy 01 said:


> I hope he knocks him out warm


lol I don't care if he knocks him out sideways as long as he does


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

FelonE said:


> lol I don't care if he knocks him out sideways as long as he does


George is a nice lad


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Del Boy 01 said:


> George is a nice lad


He might be a lovely lad but I still want Froch to ko him.Can't say I've ever seen a fight where I've ever hoped someone wouldn't get knocked out


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

FelonE said:


> He might be a lovely lad but I still want Froch to ko him.Can't say I've ever seen a fight where I've ever hoped someone wouldn't get knocked out


Fair enough, Froch is a bit of an arrogant pr**k and wears an earring so I want him to get knocked out


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Fair enough, Froch is a bit of an arrogant pr**k and wears an earring so I want him to get knocked out


I agree he is a bit arrogant


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Being a UFC fan myself, I've never been this excited for a boxing match in a long time.

Should be a good'en!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I really dont care who wins.Froch maybe arrogant but most top level fighters are.Call it arrogant, call it confidence, call it apple pie and custard who cares.All i know is two British fighters with huge hearts will enter that ring tonight and give everything.Thats enough for me.

Its been a long time since a fight has generated some much domestic interest.Reminds me of the passion and expectation that Alan Minter, Lloyd Hunnighan, Benn, Eubank and Watson used to generate.A good night hopefully for British Boxing.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Riddar said:


> Being a UFC fan myself, I've never been this excited for a boxing match in a long time.
> 
> Should be a good'en!


Exactly.I love UFC,boxing isn't what it used to be now.Used to watch it all the time back in the days


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Riddar said:


> Being a UFC fan myself, I've never been this excited for a boxing match in a long time.
> 
> Should be a good'en!


Hopefully this is the start of something new, I'd love to see more big events like this that get everyone interested


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Groves could outbox Carl all day long if he wanted to but his ego will want a good KO victory imo....he could suprise everyone and fight on the back foot like against DeGale which was a masterplan and Carl could come out like he did against Bute......it points to similar to the 1st fight but like I say both are capable of changing their plans.....Groves and Fitzy suggested they want a war which i think is a red herring tbh and would throw everything out of the window for what Froch has planned to expect.

All in all though Ive money on Froch tko between 7-9 and a few quid on a suprise early round stoppage, no ones knocked Carl out and Groves had 9 rounds of domination and couldnt finish him off, Groves needs to be a bit steadier as he'll be ****ed again by round 7 if he does the same.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> Groves could outbox Carl all day long if he wanted to but his ego will want a good KO victory imo....he could suprise everyone and fight on the back foot like against DeGale which was a masterplan and Carl could come out like he did against Bute......it points to similar to the 1st fight but like I say both are capable of changing their plans.....Groves and Fitzy suggested they want a war which i think is a red herring tbh and would throw everything out of the window for what Froch has planned to expect.
> 
> All in all though Ive money on Froch tko between 7-9 and a few quid on a suprise early round stoppage, no ones knocked Carl out and Groves had 9 rounds of domination and couldnt finish him off, Groves needs to be a bit steadier as he'll be ****ed again by round 7 if he does the same.


I won't be surprised if he boxed on the back foot. He says he's gonna knock him out to confuse everyone. He's clever like that.

He complained about the 4pm weigh in so everyone thought he was struggling with the weight and what does he do? Makes the weight with ease and looks in the condition of his life


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

I have no affiliation to either of them really, but it should be a fantastic fight. This is sport at its highest level in the UK. Not often can you watch a contest in any sport whilst being neutral and have such excitement, this is what we need to see more of.


----------



## Mikeyjae (Nov 17, 2013)

Groves seems to have lost the mind game battle to me, from what iv seen on the TV Froch as handled the media better this time round and at times Groves has been left silent.

I think Froch has the experience to win this fight easy now, he even said in the first fight he totally underestimated Groves. Froch wont do this again and I feel he has it in the bag.

Iv put £5 on Froch to win by KO in the 5th. Not alot of money but to be fair the odds aint great either.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Del Boy 01 said:


> I won't be surprised if he boxed on the back foot. He says he's gonna knock him out to confuse everyone. He's clever like that.
> 
> He complained about the 4pm weigh in so everyone thought he was struggling with the weight and what does he do? Makes the weight with ease and looks in the condition of his life


If he does i think Carl just wont be able to cut it although I hate to say it, Groves plays a smart game as u say, he likes to be the villain imo, I like Carl but George isnt a bad lad when all said and done.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

anyone know what time the fight starts?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

essexboy said:


> anyone know what time the fight starts?


should be 11ish mate.......

Sturm on at 10 and thats last fight before main event


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

essexboy said:


> anyone know what time the fight starts?


9:45 ring walk


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

essexboy said:


> anyone know what time the fight starts?


Eddie Hearn tweeted at 10pm. Ring walk at 9:45pm.


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Jim78 said:


> should be 11ish mate.......
> 
> Sturm on at 10 and thats last fight before main event


Sturm isn't on this undercard.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> If he does i think Carl just wont be able to cut it although I hate to say it, Groves plays a smart game as u say, he likes to be the villain imo, I like Carl but George isnt a bad lad when all said and done.


Yeah George seems like thinks before speaks, he's a credit to the sport



Jim78 said:


> should be 11ish mate.......
> 
> Sturm on at 10 and thats last fight before main event


Sturms fighting in Germany ye divvy! :lol:


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Degale on the other hand is a pretty unlikeable fella by all accounts.

Had the pleasure/displeasure bumping into him a few times.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I think Carl is going to maul him badly by the mid-late rounds. Groves will look fantastic early on though I anticipate, but Carl has deep, deep reserves of stamina, experience and mental strength to draw from and probably the best chin in boxing. Carl knows all the dirty tricks, and tellingly, that was what was frustrating Groves the most in the last fight by round 5 onwards. The elbows, the forearms, the hitting on the break etc. He's going to go to town on Groves' body straight off, as that really took it's toll quickly last fight.

I'm picking Froch by late stoppage, around rounds 8-10. Hope the commentary is less biased towards George tonight, Watt and Dark were a disgrace last time.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Will this be available on any decent streaming sites?


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

MrM said:


> Will this be available on any decent streaming sites?


http://www.wiziwig.tv/broadcast.php?matchid=263710∂=sports

Take your pick mate. The flash links won't require you to download anything.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

MrM said:


> Will this be available on any decent streaming sites?


For sure

I'm no Internet geek, but Wiziwig or front row sports usually get mentioned on here.

Can't blooming wait


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

This the one I'm using: http://www.wiz1.net/extra5

Not to shabby.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Gunna be epic as they genuinely have a deep animosity for each other.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Aliking10 said:


> This the one I'm using: http://www.wiz1.net/extra5
> 
> Not to shabby.


Legend, thanks.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Aliking10 said:


> http://www.wiziwig.tv/broadcast.php?matchid=263710∂=sports
> 
> Take your pick mate. The flash links won't require you to download anything.


Cheers


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

yes wizwig.tv mate


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

oh yeah hope Froch wins


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

http://www.stream2u.me/watch/39696/1/Boxing-Carl-Froch-vs-George-Groves-II.html


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Yeah George seems like thinks before speaks, he's a credit to the sport
> 
> Sturms fighting in Germany ye divvy! :lol:


pmsl I was reading times off betting slip ffs haha


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

what time is it kicking off?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

digitalis said:


> I think Carl is going to maul him badly by the mid-late rounds. Groves will look fantastic early on though I anticipate, but Carl has deep, deep reserves of stamina, experience and mental strength to draw from and probably the best chin in boxing. Carl knows all the dirty tricks, and tellingly, that was what was frustrating Groves the most in the last fight by round 5 onwards. The elbows, the forearms, the hitting on the break etc. He's going to go to town on Groves' body straight off, as that really took it's toll quickly last fight.
> 
> I'm picking Froch by late stoppage, around rounds 8-10. *Hope the commentary is less biased towards George tonight, Watt and Dark were a disgrace last time.*


Are you serious? Alls the whole of sky do is lick carls ar5e!


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

Froch to stop groves in the middle rounds when Groves slows down.

Wish had a mute button for Jim Watt as he ruins fights with his inane,hysterical commentary...


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Let's hope it doesn't go same way as DeGales fight just has


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Deasy said:


> Froch to stop groves in the middle rounds when Groves slows down.
> 
> Wish had a mute button for Jim Watt as he ruins fights with his inane,hysterical commentary...


He's a joke. Would you say that was stopped early? DeGale looks impressive and all he wants to is moan about the stoppage


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

Del Boy 01 said:


> He's a joke. Would you say that was stopped early? DeGale looks impressive and all he wants to is moan about the stoppage


Degale was going to stop him,the guy had nothing left,ref has responsibility to make sure fighters aren't hurt.

Different if the guy had a chance of getting back into it..


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Just won two little bets! Thanks Mitchell and Degale.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Deasy said:


> Degale was going to stop him,the guy had nothing left,ref has responsibility to make sure fighters aren't hurt.
> 
> Different if the guy had a chance of getting back into it..


Exactly, nice to see Degale so good!


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Staael 2014 on xbmc perfect picture. Shame it Swedish.


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Anywhere to watch online? Stuck at home with tooth abscess! Killer!

Team Froch!


----------



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Oh FFS, can't be ar5ed now
> 
> If any of youse are clever then? Go with Groves at 5/1 with PP or Betfair and go with Froch at 3/1 with Betfair or Totepool and hope they're isn't a draw.
> 
> Thank me later :thumbup1:


Just split £20 between Groves at 5/1 and Froch at 3/1. Surely it won't be a draw, I'll be fuming if it is!

The other week I put £10 on ****nal at 3/1 against Hull in the final (New customer offer) thinking it was easy cash and promised to take the misses out for dinner with me thinking the money was basically already in the bank, what goes and happens Hull scores twice in the first 10 minutes lol She had to settle for some morrisons steak instead!


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

put £20 froch round 4 :thumbup1: its startinggg :beer:


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

FUAAAAAAAAAAAAARK LOOKS BOSS


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

This is a bit embarrassing like.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Aliking10 said:


> This is a bit embarrassing like.


how?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Aliking10 said:


> This is a bit embarrassing like.


It's all part of the show. We pay for entertainment


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

come out swinging looking for early kill? or take there time? what you guys think?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I reckon Froch will go for the early ko, hopefully Groves runs and counters


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

The Froch brothers are worse than the chuckle brothers


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

bigforbday said:


> how?





Del Boy 01 said:


> It's all part of the show. We pay for entertainment


Just a bit of a 'show', don't usually expect it from British boxing. Don't get me wrong I think it's really good that it's getting more people interested but just feels a little commercial and staged. Ala wwe/wwf etc. Groves was on a bus - come on.

I'm sure it's all been pushed on them by TV.

If any of you watched the last Klitschko fight it was similarly cringey.

Even mayweather is able to be a little bit more refrained with his entrance.

Just my opinion, don't get me wrong I think its a brilliant even and I'm ecstatic it's got more people involved in boxing.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Not one bit of credit towards Groves from Jim Watt

Old bitter man.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

wtf is Amir watching....?


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

C'mon froch.


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

empzb said:


> wtf is Amir watching....?


Curtis woodhouse has him up as well.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

knocked clean oooooot!!! haha


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Get the **** in. You got knocked the **** out!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@Chelsea "u wot m8"

:lol:


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Devastated!!! At 26 though Groves will be back


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Boom , goodnight


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Respect to Groves for going over after he lost. Must be a tad embarrassing after all the bravado.

What a KO though, BOOM!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Aliking10 said:


> Curtis woodhouse has him up as well.


How did you have it? I had it close coming into the 8th. Must be deluded to have a similar scorecard to Jim Watt


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Another win for me. Had a fair bit of money on Froch. Just need Sturm to win and I'll get an accumulator win as well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

What a finish


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Riddar said:


> Respect to Groves for going over after he lost. Must be a tad embarrassing after all the bravado.
> 
> What a KO though, BOOM!


Won't be a tad embarrassing when he sees his bank balance


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Won't be a tad embarrassing when he sees his bank balance


Good point.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Wonder how many times Carl has had to practice his speech to sound like not a **** :lol:


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Won't be a tad embarrassing when he sees his bank balance


How anyone can say that GG should be embarrassed. Made history, shown he's world class and earned a fvck load of money :lol:


----------



## Mikeyjae (Nov 17, 2013)

Both where very humble after the fight but that was one hell of a knock out punch.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I dont know if Groves was still feeling the effects of the punch, or he was in shock when being interviewed, at one point i thought he was crying, I had Froch in front before the knockout, i did want Groves to win, but Froch seemed ok after, he must have been told to keep it humble


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

After all his bull****,was epic to see the ginger whinger knocked out with one shot,same would have happened in first fight if ref had left it another 30 seconds..


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Groves embarrased himself afterwards a bit imo, hinting there will be some sort of rematch, before i get slated i was all for groves winning this, allthough i knew it would be a win to froch,

Fair play to froch, he owned that fight, and a cracking knock out


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

Can't believe groves thought he was ahead on points,his delusions continue..


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Froch owned the fight but were the score cards not pretty equal? i had to switch off soon after the fight


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> Groves embarrased himself afterwards a bit imo, hinting there will be some sort of rematch, before i get slated i was all for groves winning this, allthough i knew it would be a win to froch,
> 
> Fair play to froch, he owned that fight, and a cracking knock out


you've got to think of it from a business perspective mate, he can't just say 'im fvcked' lol


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

TBH the only reason this fight came about for the most part was because Jim Watt and Ian Dark bombastically over-promoted Groves in the last fight, the stoppage was legit.


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow!! what a night that was ..I have no voice and oh my what a knockout entrances were decent it was a wicked atmosphere.. I think george was winning just. on points untill he got put down like a sick puppy.. did u see his buckled leg trapped beneath him loooool


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Won £100 on my bet was ****ting it for Mitchell the other lad was huge at the weight an looked decent but he got the stoppage in the end.

Degale had a good nights work an has put him self back in the mix but i still think Froch will ko him.

Froch Vs Groves went better than i thought.Froch was not giving much away this time! i expected Groves to win the first half of the fight clearly like last time an then Froch to drag him in to a war then ko him but Froch started to win the battle of the jab an even though i had it level or maybe Groves one up it was only time before Froch started to time his right hand an when he did he couldn't have landed a better shot just as Groves was going for a left hook out.

Groves will be back no doubt about that an i support any British fighter but as a huge Froch fan im delighted with the result an the money i won lol.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

I said in the other post Froch to win by tko in the 8th or 9th..wish I'd put money on it now lol.

I'll give Groves credit, he looked very sharp and still has age on his side. But like I said before, the first fight Froch under estimetated him and he wouldn't this time. Dam, I think Froch was on that dancing show right up until a month before the first fight lol.

Rematch won't happen, he's got nothing to gain from it and already has 2 wins in a row against groves. And he won't want to fight Degale who's mandatory as there's no history there, it won't sell as good.

IMO he will vacate the IBF and finish off with a big Vegas fight, whilst we have Groves vs Degale 2 for the vacated IBF


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Fishheadsoup said:


> I said in the other post Froch to win by tko in the 8th or 9th..wish I'd put money on it now lol.
> 
> I'll give Groves credit, he looked very sharp and still has age on his side. But like I said before, the first fight Froch under estimetated him and he wouldn't this time. Dam, I think Froch was on that dancing show right up until a month before the first fight lol.
> 
> ...


Seems inevitable


----------



## Mikeyjae (Nov 17, 2013)

Fishheadsoup said:


> I said in the other post Froch to win by tko in the 8th or 9th..wish I'd put money on it now lol.
> 
> I'll give Groves credit, he looked very sharp and still has age on his side. But like I said before, the first fight Froch under estimetated him and he wouldn't this time. Dam, I think Froch was on that dancing show right up until a month before the first fight lol.
> 
> ...


Would Groves get a 3rd crack at the IBF so soon thou? I doubt he will get Degale if the title becomes vacent, Groves may have to build him self up with a few more wins before that title shot will come again. Im pretty sure I heard during the fight that Degale was ranked 3rd in the word and Groves 6th that was even before his loss.

Degale v Groves 2 would be a good fight thou, I still remember the first one with Degale talking trash and then losing. Its took Degale a real long time to build back up after Groves beat him, he was even fighting on channel 5 if I recall correctly.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Mikeyjae said:


> Would Groves get a 3rd crack at the IBF so soon thou? I doubt he will get Degale if the title becomes vacent, Groves may have to build him self up with a few more wins before that title shot will come again. Im pretty sure I heard during the fight that Degale was ranked 3rd in the word and Groves 6th that was even before his loss.
> 
> Degale v Groves 2 would be a good fight thou, I still remember the first one with Degale talking trash and then losing. Its took Degale a real long time to build back up after Groves beat him, he was even fighting on channel 5 if I recall correctly.


Yeah that's true Degale 4th and Groves 6th. Degale to fight someone for the vacant then Degale wins and defends against Groves in spring next year. In that time Groves could have probably 2 fights. I doubt it'll happen though I reckon the Sauerlands will take George a different route to a title


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Good fight, the atmosphere in the stadium was mental we both had bets on Froch round 7-9 so it took some of the sting out of the drinks, they only serve sh!tty pi55 week Carlsberg (half pint) for £5 after 10 of them I gave up trynig to get drunk and switched to my half litre of vodka


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

And yeah I did get ripped on the tickets, we paid for row 5 (circa 200 quid each) and got row 28, basically on the roof


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

I thought degale was robbed first fight against groves,love to see a rematch..


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> And yeah I did get ripped on the tickets, we paid for row 5 (circa 200 quid each) and got row 28, basically on the roof


I paid 200 for my tickets and had an alrite view it was electric in there aye....


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> @Chelsea "u wot m8"
> 
> :lol:


Hahaha! I'll happily admit that Froch came out a completely changed fighter for this fight and definitely deserved the win, was a savage knockout.


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

http://mmasharevideos.com/boxing-kickboxing-f44/carl-froch-vs-george-groves-ii-ibf-wba-super-middl-t75053.html

Here's a link to the fight for anyone who hasn't watched yet,the link is on the second post down from billion uploads...GOOD FIGHT..


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

My money is on Froch vs Kessler 3 in Vegas for his last fight. Last 2 fights have been out right wars


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Only person Froch has to beat now is Andre Ward after he does that he may as well retire.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

skinnnyfat said:


> Only person Froch has to beat now is Andre Ward after he does that he may as well retire.


Froch is personally my fav fighter ever..No way am i saying he's the best. Jusy my fav, purley down to him having the heart of a lion and been one of the most resilient and tough fighters i have watched.

But ill say this, Ward will out class him again. Thing is with Froch, he's not technically great, he's not fast and sometimes can be clumsy. He's just an outright warrior and will take everything and still walk forward, breaking down his opponent.

His kryptonite is Ward, because of his technical ability and speed, he will just make Froch miss and dance around him, like he did in the first fight. hurts me to say it, but he made Froch look crap in there first fight


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

If Froch can actually get Andre Ward to fight then I think it's his only move from here, beating ward makes him the un disputed king of his era while for now he is just a good champion almost as good as ward. All he needs is one big punch to stop.ward and it's Frochs only chance to be the best.


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

They are saying that Ward might not step into the ring until 2015 now because of this promoter issue. I can't see Froch waiting that long.

Kessler threw his hat into the ring, though I can't see it appealing to Froch even though they are pals now.

Can't see him wanting to fight DeGale, though Hearn will probably push it as it could be successful for him given the crest of the wave from Saturday.

Still think that it's most likely to be Chavez as he chases a payday.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Does any one have a WORKING link to the full fight I've been trying to watch it online since Saturday!


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Download it from torrents or send me a usb stick and ill put it on for you


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

skinnnyfat said:


> Only person Froch has to beat now is Andre Ward after he does that he may as well retire.


It will never happen. That's one fight he will never win


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/sport/story/312179.html


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Does any one have a WORKING link to the full fight I've been trying to watch it online since Saturday!


You've not been looking hard enough :lol:

http://www.mma-core.com/videos/boxing

I've got it recorded in HD if you want that


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

skinnnyfat said:


> If Froch can actually get Andre Ward to fight then I think it's his only move from here, beating ward makes him the un disputed king of his era while* for now he is just a good champion *almost as good as ward. All he needs is one big punch to stop.ward and it's Frochs only chance to be the best.


then what makes someone a 'great' fighter...to say Froch is a 'good' champion after (might be wrong), 10 wins from 12 World title fights, 4 time world champion etc...if he was ducking good fighters or took an easy path (felix strum comes tom mind) then I would agree, but he's fought one tough guy after another...froch is as much a great fighter than anyone else in the world


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

The Ward fight because as Eddie Hearn says 'he couldn't sell out his living room'


----------

